# Poll: Preventative Maintenance



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

How many of you Service guys replace both cartridges when only one is problematic?

I was working on a bathroom remodel last week and was asked to look at two issues they had been having:

A) A dripping widespread Chicago faucet in the powder room on the cold side.

B) Reduced flow on the hot side of a 3 handle American Standard tub valve.

While I was at the parts house the counter guy asked me if I wanted replacement stems for the hot or the cold side for each faucet. I told him I intended to replace both sides and to give me one of each. A Plumber and his helper behind me in line were incredulous. They said I was gypping myself out of a later service call down the road.

I told them Service work wasn't really my gig and that I was just doing preventative maintenance and went on my way.

The encounter did get me thinking, though -- Is it common to replace only one cartridge or stem if that is the only problem?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i didnt know chicago make a faucet nice enuff for a powder room.

I say rip out the 3 handle and the chicago faucet, replace wif moen, it was a REmodel right?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Both stems are the same age, if one fails the other is not far behind it. I replace both at the same time. Although by just replaceing one side you could get future work, I think that is on the edge of being dishonest. Plus if the side not repaired starts dripping within a few days of said repair you are working for free, just lost a customer, or even worse this customer is now blasting all over the internet how you are a crook.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> i didnt know chicago make a faucet nice enuff for a powder room.
> 
> I say rip out the 3 handle and the chicago faucet, replace wif moen, it was a REmodel right?


The bathroom I was remodeling was gutted -- The issues were in other bathrooms in the house.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Both. There is no guarantee that there will be a next time. Like posted above, when you don't replace both you are just asking for a callback.

Guys who think that way are small minded.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The only time I won't recomend replacing both sides is if the side not dripping looks much newer than the other side. Even then, there's a good chance I'll push for both sides unless the carts. are pricey. I always ask the customer and 90% of the time they agree it's a good idea.





Paul


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Poll Option #4: Ignore the idiot plumber behind you that thinks hiding known issues from his customer is good for business.

He'll probably be looking for a job soon anyway.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Lav faucets I usually replace just one. 3 handle t/s valve I usually replace all


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> The encounter did get me thinking, though -- Is it common to replace only one cartridge or stem if that is the only problem?


No, never.

I don't want to hear, "Mark was at my place a couple months ago to repair my leaky faucet. Not only did he smell up my bathroom but the taps are leaking again".

That would be embarrassing. I always change both sides and my complaints are reduced by half...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

We replace both the hot and cold,very rarely do I replace the diverter stem unless it is not diverting.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Both hot and cold carts, seats and bib washers if applicable, check the drain, give a peak under the vanity for evidence of other leaks. Like was stated earlier no one remembers six months later which side was leaking, all they remember is that you fixed it and now its broken again.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

When one headlight is out.. both are the same age, do ya replace just one or both?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Both and seats. Unless it's one of those customers who think you are screwing them by replacing them both. Trying to save some money.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> When one headlight is out.. both are the same age, do ya replace just one or both?


 
Depends on how easy of a job it is, if it is easy to access the headlight why not.

Stems are pretty much alway easy to access.


----------

